# Heizkreisregelung Hydraulische Weiche



## MarkusP (6 Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage an die HLK-Experten unter Euch. Ich habe bei mir zu Hause eine Gastherme. Über eine thermische Weiche werden zwei unabhängige Heizkreise versorgt. Ein Kreis ist der Heizkörperkreis für die Wohnung 1, der zweite Kreis für die Fußbodenheizung der 2. Wohnung. Der Fußbodenkreis hat einen Mischer. Die Therme ist witterungsgeführt und fährt auf die höhere Vorlauftemperatur des Heizkörperkreises. Für den Kreis der Fußbodenheizung habe ich einen klassischen witterungsgeführten Regler (OSCAT) verwendet, und regle mit dem Mischer die errechnete Vorlauftemperatur. Prinzipiell funktioniert das Ganze, das Problem ist jedoch, dass die Therme je nach Auslastung im Aussetzbetrieb arbeitet, und somit die Temperatur in der hydraulischen Weiche naturgemäß schwankt. Darauf reagiert natürlich auch der Regler für die Vorlauftemperatur für die Fußbodenheizung, und der Mischer ist eigentlich permanent am regeln. Das gefällt mir eigentlich überhaupt nicht... Mir stellt sich prinzipiell die Frage, ob das Regeln der Vorlauftemperatur überhaupt noch zeitgemäß ist. Da verbauen wir die kompliziertesten Steuerungen und regeln wie die mechanischen Regler vor 60 Jahren...  Wenn ich daran denke, wie träge das System Fußbodenheizung ist, ist es doch kurzzeitig sicher egal ob die Vorlauftemperatur nun 30°C oder 35 °C ist. Habt Ihr da andere Ansätze oder Ideen für mich? Oder soll ich nach 5 Jahren einfach das totgelaufene Mischventil tauschen... Für Anregungen jeder Art bin ich Euch dankbar. Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## thomass5 (6 Oktober 2013)

Bin kein Experte hab nur selbst eine Heizung. Der Mischer mischt schon 10Jahre ohne Probleme. 

1.  Für diesen Zweck ist ein Mischer da. Um die unterschiedlichen Temperaturniveaus zu vereinen.
2. Du könntest auch auf den Rücklauf regeln mit angepasster Heizkurve und hast somit den Wärmebedarf des Raumes mit berücksichtigt. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2013)

Deine klassische witterungsgeführte Vorlaufregelung ist immer noch aktuell. Gerade wenn mehrere Heizkreise im Spiel sind.
Du kannst sie natürlich optimieren mit Einbeziehung des wirklichen Wärmebedarfs. Aber das verringert die Mischeraktivität nicht ... eher im Gegenteil.
Aber vernünftige Mischer halten deutlich länger 5 Jahre.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (7 Oktober 2013)

FBH ist ein sehr träges System, d.h. durch Anpassung der Reglerparameter kannst Du den Mischer "beruhigen" (Verstärkung runter, Nachstellzeit erhöhen) - die Vorlauftemperatur muss nicht auf das 10tel passen.

Besser wäre es noch, bedarfsgeführt zu agieren, aber der notwendige Aufwand wird vermutlich zu hoch werden.
Die Therme wird vermutlich keine Möglichkeit bereitstellen, die Leistungsabgabe per Regler zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Markus,

die Vorlauftemperatur darf nur nicht zu hoch werden. 35°C sind nicht kritisch. In den Räumen gibt es sicherlich noch Raum-Thermostate? Was liefert denn die Therme maximal?

Falls die Temperatur weiterhin regelungstechnisch begrenzt werden muß, hätte ich zum "Schonen" der Stellantriebe ein paar Ideen. An einem vernünftigen Regler kann man eine Totzone parametrieren. Das würde die Stellhäufigkeit prinzipiell schon einmal verringern. Einen noch vernünftigeren Regler kann man forcen. Das Forcen könnte man in deinem Fall eventuell mit dem Abschalten der Therme aktivieren und beim Überschreiten der VL-Solltemperatur wieder deaktivieren. Während des Forcens bleibt der Stellgrad konstant, das zwangsläufige "große" Auf- und Zufahren entfällt vollständig. Nach dem Forcen regelt der Regler quasi dort weiter, wo er vorher aufgehört hat. Die VL-Temperatur wird während des Forcens zwar etwas fallen, was jedoch niemanden stören wird.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MarkusP (9 Oktober 2013)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen. @ Onkel: den Regler zwischendurch "ruhigzustellen" sprich den Regler bei Störeinflüssen durch Temperaturschwankungen durch Schalten der Therme einzufrieren war auch einer meiner Lösungsansätze. Das mit den max. 35° Vorlauftemperatur im Fußbodenheizkreis sehe ich nicht mehr so ganz tragisch, nachdem ich meinen Fußboden während der Bauphase mit dem Estrichtrocknungsprogramm gequält habe. Zusätzlich baut sich eine hohe VLT relativ schnell im System Fußboden ab. Langfristige hohe VLT ist sicher eine andere Sache. Ich höre jetzt schon seit zwei Tagen, dass am Donnerstag eine Kaltfront kommt. Bis dahin bleibt es war. Super, die witterungsgeführte Regelung bemerkt am Donnerstag dass es kalt wird, dann dauert es noch einmal einen Tag bis es in der Bude warm wird. Ein Mensch würde nun vorsorglich am Mittwoch zu heizen beginnen... Wie kann man so etwas auf eine intelligente, vorausschauende, bedarfsorientierte Heizungsregelung übertragen? Würde mich prinzipiell schon interessieren. Die Gastherme witterungsunabhängig anzufordern habe ich schon gelöst. Schönen Tag


----------



## thomass5 (9 Oktober 2013)

Entweder du findes eine Webseite mit Wetterprognosen die du von der Steuerung automatisch auswerten lässt (den Ansatz gab es hier im Forum schon...) , oder du wertest so einen mech. Wetterdatenanzeiger aus, oder du benutzt wie ich nachwachsende fossile Brennstoffe im Kamin....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducati (10 Oktober 2013)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Da verbauen wir die kompliziertesten Steuerungen und regeln wie die mechanischen Regler vor 60 Jahren...





thomass5 schrieb:


> Entweder du findes eine Webseite mit Wetterprognosen die du von der Steuerung automatisch auswerten lässt (den Ansatz gab es hier im Forum schon...)



Neue Ideen gibt es immer wieder sehr viele! Nur in der Praxis erweisen sich die bewährten, nachvollziehbaren Algorithmen oft als besser! 

Für Dein eigenes Haus mit selbst programmierter Heizungssteuerung kannst Du natürlich machen was Du willst, musst Dich dann nur evtl. mit Frau und Schwiegereltern rumärgern 

Aber für Mietswohnungen bzw. Anlagen die nicht vom Bewohner selbst "betreut" werden, ist die witterungsgeführte Vorlauftemperaturregelung das Nonplusultra! 

Alle "vorausschauenden" Systeme kann man dem (technisch unversierten) Menschen nie erklären. Selbst bei witterungsgeführter Regelung ist das schon manchmal schwer: "Anruf Mieter: Warum ist mein Heizkörper kalt? Antwort: weils draussen warm über 18° sind. Mieter: Aber ich will trotzdem heizen."
Da würd dann selbst die Funktion zur Abschaltung der Heizung bei höheren Aussentemp. deaktiviert, nur um vor den Mietern Ruhe zu haben.

Ich hab viele Jahre in der Gebäudeautomation gearbeitet 

Gruß.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Oktober 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Neue Ideen gibt es immer wieder sehr viele! Nur in der Praxis erweisen sich die bewährten, nachvollziehbaren Algorithmen oft als besser!
> 
> Für Dein eigenes Haus mit selbst programmierter Heizungssteuerung kannst Du natürlich machen was Du willst, musst Dich dann nur evtl. mit Frau und Schwiegereltern rumärgern
> 
> ...



...ja und?

1. Post 1 " eigene 4 Wände"
2. Frau ruft nicht an, sie ist da!
3. Deine Lösung?


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducati (10 Oktober 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...ja und?
> 
> 3. Deine Lösung?



Die Lösungen wurden schon genannt:



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> hätte ich zum "Schonen" der Stellantriebe ein paar Ideen. An einem vernünftigen Regler kann man eine Totzone parametrieren. Das würde die Stellhäufigkeit prinzipiell schon einmal verringern.





GLT schrieb:


> durch Anpassung der Reglerparameter kannst Du den Mischer "beruhigen" (Verstärkung runter, Nachstellzeit erhöhen) - die Vorlauftemperatur muss nicht auf das 10tel passen..





MarkusP schrieb:


> Ich höre jetzt schon seit zwei Tagen, dass am Donnerstag eine Kaltfront kommt. Bis dahin bleibt es war. Super, die witterungsgeführte Regelung bemerkt am Donnerstag dass es kalt wird, dann dauert es noch einmal einen Tag bis es in der Bude warm wird. Ein Mensch würde nun vorsorglich am Mittwoch zu heizen beginnen... Wie kann man so etwas auf eine intelligente, vorausschauende, bedarfsorientierte Heizungsregelung übertragen? Würde mich prinzipiell schon interessieren.



Dein Haus hat auch eine gewisse "Wärmespeicherfunktion" d.h. Du musst nicht 1 Tag vorher heizen, bevor es draussen kalt wird  Solange es draussen noch warm ist, kannst Du ja auch das Fenster aufmachen  Andersherum könnte evtl. ein Schuh draus werden: Der Wetterbericht sagt, morgen wird es warm. Also Könnte man theoretisch shcon heute die Heizung abschalten.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (10 Oktober 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> 2. Frau ruft nicht an, sie ist da!



Jo, die Frau ist zu Hause und man selber auf Montage  Das ist wohl der Worst Case 

Gruß


----------



## MarkusP (10 Oktober 2013)

...dafür gibt es dann den TeamViewer *vde*  Nein im Ernst, seit meine Frau weiß, dass ich jede Raumtemperatur etc. jederzeit abrufen kann, ist ihr plötzlich nicht mehr zu kalt  Auf jeden Fall Danke für die rege Diskussion! Beste Grüße


----------

